# New Orient Triton Diver



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone checked out or picked up the new Orient Triton diver? Looks pretty sharp and a reasonable size at 43.4mm x 13.6mm. Looks like a mini Sat Diver and excellent specs.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Would have picked one up when it was $319 but at it' going rate I'll wait
for a 2nd hand. Features are nice especially for those with thin wrist.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

zumzum5150 said:


> Would have picked one up when it was $319 but at it' going rate I'll wait
> for a 2nd hand. Features are nice especially for those with thin wrist.


Yes, I read that someone bought one at Creation for $317, but no sign of it there now. They have a winner on their hands, so hopefully more will free up at a good price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


Thank you for keeping us all in line

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, I read that someone bought one at Creation for $317, but no sign of it there now. They have a winner on their hands, so hopefully more will free up at a good price.


Radar1 i have this one coming my way. Should be in my hands today or tomorrow. My expectations are high so let's see if I'm disappointed.

The value for the dollar would appear to be unusually high on this one.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is another thread, no one has chimed in though with first-person impressions: https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-diver-ra-el0002l-4598805.html


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


Well lets see.They are 200m ISO Compliant Divers watches and this is F74 so why the hell not post them here?How about we also stop posting any diver in F74 that uses Miyota or Seiko movements as well?
Go hang out in F2 Francis,you'll fit right in.Oh and this is my new Seiko ISO Compliant Air Diver & my Citizen ISO Compliant Solar Diver...
PS:Sorry to hijack your thread OP..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


Says who? Lighten up. I haven't been on the forum much due to illness.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Montag84 said:


> Here is another thread, no one has chimed in though with first-person impressions: https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-diver-ra-el0002l-4598805.html


Thanks. Appreciate you being polite about things as well.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well lets see.They are 200m ISO Compliant Divers watches and this is F74 so why the hell not post them here?How about we also stop posting any diver in F74 that uses Miyota or Seiko movements as well?
> Go hang out in F2 Francis,you'll fit right in.Oh and this is my new Seiko ISO Compliant Air Diver & my Citizen ISO Compliant Solar Diver...
> PS:Sorry to hijack your thread OP..


Right on E8. Wow, who knew you can't ask about a newish dive watch on F74? This is where I spend most of my time when I am on WUS. Not like I posted a thread about an Apple Smartwatch...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Radar1 i have this one coming my way. Should be in my hands today or tomorrow. My expectations are high so let's see if I'm disappointed.
> 
> The value for the dollar would appear to be unusually high on this one.
> 
> ...


Awesome score. Please let us all know what your impressions are. It's tough to pick one of the three.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Radar1 i have this one coming my way. Should be in my hands today or tomorrow. My expectations are high so let's see if I'm disappointed.
> 
> The value for the dollar would appear to be unusually high on this one.
> 
> ...


That's the same one I would have chosen. Funny if it has been out a while, as I was just notified by Orient USA that this was new for them, so maybe just hit our shores. I'd like to hope that ever popular (Seiko) hour hand is a bit more elongated than the Seiko version. One would think that's the only hour hand Seiko has in the parts bin. 

Still, I do like this model Orient. Look forward to your A1 report.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

There has been some concern expressed regarding the size of this watch. Here it is next to a 39.6mm diver. I tried to have them at the same height to keep the distortion minimal. This is a very wearable size.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm interested in trying one, looks like it wears better than the M Forces + beater for my OS300M


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> That's the same one I would have chosen. Funny if it has been out a while, as I was just notified by Orient USA that this was new for them, so maybe just hit our shores. I'd like to hope that ever popular (Seiko) hour hand is a bit more elongated than the Seiko version. One would think that's the only hour hand Seiko has in the parts bin.
> 
> Still, I do like this model Orient. Look forward to your A1 report.


That model looks fantastic. I want one of these and I also look forward to the review

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> There has been some concern expressed regarding the size of this watch. Here it is next to a 39.6mm diver. I tried to have them at the same height to keep the distortion minimal. This is a very wearable size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe so too. I saw a side-by-side on Youtube with a Turtle and it looked visibly smaller. Not small, but certainly wearable. I just submitted an offer on eBay. Blue dial. We'll see how that pans out. This one is exciting for sure. I debated an OSD for years, but knew the size would likely force me to sell it. This is such a great compromise between the OSD and Ray/Mako.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Does the bracelet use Orient's awful pin system? Looks like an aluminum bezel too?

Neil


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ yes to both, but I really do like how they stopped adding random helium release crowns or crowns just for date adjustment.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Radar1 i have this one coming my way. Should be in my hands today or tomorrow. My expectations are high so let's see if I'm disappointed.
> 
> The value for the dollar would appear to be unusually high on this one.
> 
> ...


That matte dial looks lovely; hope to see a review soon.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The size looks entirely wearable on this 6.5" wrist. The SatDiver was long money for me but the way this looks, with the power reserve indicator...nice. 
My only lingering question is in regard to the lume. Neither of my two Orient Mako have very good lume. I mean decent, but nowhere near Seiko level.
Looks like they've overloaded the markers with lume fill so that's certainly a promising hint.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


I'd way rather see a post about a orient, citizen or Seiko that is actually a diver watch, rather than post about mm300 clones that probably will flood if you wash your hands wearing them.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I dig this watch.. I'd like to see an orange dial version..


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> There has been some concern expressed regarding the size of this watch. Here it is next to a 39.6mm diver. I tried to have them at the same height to keep the distortion minimal. This is a very wearable size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? The 62MAS must be propped up almost half an inch in that photo making it look nearly as large as the Triton. Let's see them side by side on the same flat surface and get an actual size comparison. What is the lug to lug height? I heard it's 51.5mm for the Triton which is huge for a small 6.5" wrist. I doubt the 62MAS reissue is more than 47.5mm lug to lug height. I wish the Triton was 41mm and then maybe I'd get one. There's an over abundance and of way too big clunky Diver's out there already. Beautiful design wasted on an unessacarily large case in my opinion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Seriously? The 62MAS must be propped up almost half an inch in that photo making it look nearly as large as the Triton. Let's see them side by side on the same flat surface and get an actual size comparison. What is the lug to lug height? I heard it's 51.5mm for the Triton which is huge for a small 6.5" wrist. I doubt the 62MAS reissue is more than 47.5mm lug to lug height. I wish the Triton was 41mm and then maybe I'd get one. There's an over abundance and of way too big clunky Diver's out there already. Beautiful design wasted on an unessacarily large case in my opinion.


The 62mas is propped up about 1/2 inch but both watches were then at approx the same height. The triton was still slightly higher.....the bracelet isnt as flexible allowing it to lay flatter.

I even tried to line up the bottom lugs showing the extra L2L of the Triton.

The triton is a bigger and heavier watch but it isnt that huge....that was all i was trying to show.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> The size looks entirely wearable on this 6.5" wrist. The SatDiver was long money for me but the way this looks, with the power reserve indicator...nice.
> My only lingering question is in regard to the lume. Neither of my two Orient Mako have very good lume. I mean decent, but nowhere near Seiko level.
> Looks like they've overloaded the markers with lume fill so that's certainly a promising hint.


I'll do a lume shot tomorrow but initial impression is that the lume is light years better than any previous Orient.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> That matte dial looks lovely; hope to see a review soon.


 I'll see what i can do. They take so long to piece together.

First impression is that id have a hard time telling anyone to ever buy a Turtle or Samurai with these around. Huge bang for the buck here. HEAVY watch though. Finishing looks several steps above typical orient divers, close to OS300. Clasp is same as cheap seiko clasp. Bezel action is superb in a very seiko way....feels as good as my old MM300. Way better than my skx,srp turtles, srpb samurai, or even my 300m Tunas.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> The 62mas is propped up about 1/2 inch but both watches were then at approx the same height. The triton was still slightly higher.....the bracelet isnt as flexible allowing it to lay flatter.
> I even tried to line up the bottom lugs showing the extra L2L of the Triton.
> The triton is a bigger and heavier watch but it isnt that huge....that was all i was trying to show.


The effort and explanation are appreciated. It also appears that the the center link of the Triton SEL is recessed as opposed to the protruding centerline of the Seiko. That in itself will help the bracelet drape better.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


Thats a ridiculous response! So you think it's better to scour the individual brand forums to see their new dive watch offerings? Seems like that kind of defeats the purpose of a dive watch forum lol


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Tnis Orient will be a "Big Hit" for the brand. Love the stauration diver but it's a monster and no on the affordable side. With prices coming down and positive reviews rolling in, it is looking like a worthy replacment for the M force diver. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


This is not the case whatsoever. This subgroup is for ANYTHING dive watch related.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I wish they came out with a white dial version. I've always liked the white OSD, but the size and price kept it out of reach. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Umm, maybe because this is a Dive watch sub-forum and many of us prefer to come here for info on new divers regardless of brand, as it is a bigger umbrella.

Notwithstanding, your preference for an orderly, Dewey Decimal system like organization of watch forum posts, many of us don't mind double posts on the more general/broad forums such as this sub-forum as well as brand forums like the Seiko sub-forum you referenced.

Egad, I've even posted about divers in the Public Forum!!! :rodekaart :-s:-x



mi6_ said:


> Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Does a 50% off Orient coupon still exist like it did years ago?


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

The things to consider for the 62MAS in comparison of the Orient which makes the watches _optically_ similar in "size" is that the 62 MAS has a thin bezel and longer lugs, thus making the dial opening larger and the lug to lug length similar to the Orient - which has a wider bezel and shorter lugs.

So even though the Orient's case is 43mm vs. 39.5mm for the 62MAS to one's eye they look similar in size due to these design features.



valuewatchguy said:


> The 62mas is propped up about 1/2 inch but both watches were then at approx the same height. The triton was still slightly higher.....the bracelet isnt as flexible allowing it to lay flatter.
> 
> I even tried to line up the bottom lugs showing the extra L2L of the Triton.
> 
> ...


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> There has been some concern expressed regarding the size of this watch. Here it is next to a 39.6mm diver. I tried to have them at the same height to keep the distortion minimal. This is a very wearable size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems a little small. I would prefer the 45 mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> Already posted in the Orient forum weeks ago. Please use the search function. Why do people keep posting Seiko, Citizen and Orient stuff here when they have their own forums? Everything dive-watch related should stay on their respective brand forums.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/baby-pro-sat-diver-el0001b00b-el0002l00b-4616133.html





mi6_ said:


> Seriously? The 62MAS must be propped up almost half an inch in that photo making it look nearly as large as the Triton. Let's see them side by side on the same flat surface and get an actual size comparison. What is the lug to lug height? I heard it's 51.5mm for the Triton which is huge for a small 6.5" wrist. I doubt the 62MAS reissue is more than 47.5mm lug to lug height. I wish the Triton was 41mm and then maybe I'd get one. There's an over abundance and of way too big clunky Diver's out there already. Beautiful design wasted on an unessacarily large case in my opinion.


Who the hell pissed in your poutine?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

IronHorseWar said:


> Seems a little small. I would prefer the 45 mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The OS300 should be a good option for you

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Counter offer at $479. Price will likely go down in time. But you know how it is with WIS... lol.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> Counter offer at $479. Price will likely go down in time. But you know how it is with WIS... lol.


I think they will go up more before going down. I am going to hunt for a batch from the discount web stores in the low $300 range. I think there will be one or two more batches at least, but they probably won't last more than a day. Besides that, the secondary market is most certainly going to be a sellers market.

Also in regards to the hoopla about cross posting and whatnot; I wish I would've seen news of this watch sooner. Thank you to the member who posted this watch here. I don't frequently hunt for Orients, so I'm not looking at that forum. Sucks to be me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mercs said:


> I think they will go up more before going down. I am going to hunt for a batch from the discount web stores in the low $300 range. I think there will be one or two more batches at least, but they probably won't last more than a day. Besides that, the secondary market is most certainly going to be a sellers market.
> 
> Also in regards to the hoopla about cross posting and whatnot; I wish I would've seen news of this watch sooner. Thank you to the member who posted this watch here. I don't frequently hunt for Orients, so I'm not looking at that forum. Sucks to be me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an exciting new Orient dive watch (their nicest since the OSD) and has every right to be posted on this forum. You're welcome. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I went with the black dial from watches88. Decent price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Lume shot next to the SLA017

Both exposed to about 30 seconds to direct sunlight then picture taken about 1 minute later

I'll check again in a few minutes









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

here we are roughly 10 minutes later


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lume looks strong. They even got the power meter hand...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Lume looks strong. They even got the power meter hand...


my cell phone wont pick it up well but i just checked on the lume now almost 2 hours later and the SLA and Orient are basically a wash in terms of brightness.


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> my cell phone wont pick it up well but i just checked on the lume now almost 2 hours later and the SLA and Orient are basically a wash in terms of brightness.


Your bezel is misaligned j/k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just came across this. I love it. Sapphire to boot.

I think I'm going to wait for a white dial...at least I'm hoping Orient will release a white dial at some point. 

I love the white dial OSD...but the size is just too massive for my wrist.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Does the bracelet use Orient's awful pin system? Looks like an aluminum bezel too?
> 
> Neil


Traditional pin system is bullet proof and a proven system. You just need to get $2 tools to get the job done and there is very little room for failure unlike the screw in link system of rolex. I have seen link give way becos not screw in properly or not tight enough even it looks screw in properly.

For pin system, as long as the pin is insert into the link with no play out. It is near impossible to give way. Tested and proven.


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Here is my review for the watch:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/orient-ra-el0002l-diver-4652099.html#post45433543


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

have you ever sized an Orient bracelet yourself? It's not like Seiko's system. I'm not knocking it's reliability, just how they choose to implement their system.

Neil


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> have you ever sized an Orient bracelet yourself? It's not like Seiko's system. I'm not knocking it's reliability, just how they choose to implement their system.
> 
> Neil


Can you expand on this please? How does it differ? I had a Blue Ray long ago but do not remember the system used for that.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Does a 50% off Orient coupon still exist like it did years ago?


30off works for 30% off, Orient does announce flash sales of 30-50% off via social media routinely, however.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Montag84 said:


> 30off works for 30% off, Orient does announce flash sales of 30-50% off via social media routinely, however.


And SPRING18 will get your 35% off through March 20th


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I wish I had pics, but in the Seiko pin collar system, inside the link, one of the collars gets seated inside the link, so then you insert the pin, then lastly the other pin. So when you push the last collar it has a backstop to hold the first collar in place.

In the Orient system, you have to hold (with a tool or something) the first collar, insert the pin, then push the both collars from each side to secure the pin. If you don't hold both sides, you push out the pin. 

If I'm wrong please let me know. This is what I remember how they go together. I took my Sat Diver bracelet to a jeweler and he had a fit with it.... 

Neil


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> I wish I had pics, but in the Seiko pin collar system, inside the link, one of the collars gets seated inside the link, so then you insert the pin, then lastly the other pin. So when you push the last collar it has a backstop to hold the first collar in place.
> 
> In the Orient system, you have to hold (with a tool or something) the first collar, insert the pin, then push the both collars from each side to secure the pin. If you don't hold both sides, you push out the pin.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for that. I should be able to confirm tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Great, thanks for that. I should be able to confirm tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


What color did you get?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What color did you get?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Who ever invented the pin & collar system -either Seiko's system or Orient's should be shot Kim Jong Un style with an Anti-Aircraft gun!!

IT SUCKS - especially if you lose a piece in the carpet. Simple screw links not double screw systems either - they suck as well.



solar g-shocker said:


> I wish I had pics, but in the Seiko pin collar system, inside the link, one of the collars gets seated inside the link, so then you insert the pin, then lastly the other pin. So when you push the last collar it has a backstop to hold the first collar in place.
> 
> In the Orient system, you have to hold (with a tool or something) the first collar, insert the pin, then push the both collars from each side to secure the pin. If you don't hold both sides, you push out the pin.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> I wish I had pics, but in the Seiko pin collar system, inside the link, one of the collars gets seated inside the link, so then you insert the pin, then lastly the other pin. So when you push the last collar it has a backstop to hold the first collar in place.
> 
> In the Orient system, you have to hold (with a tool or something) the first collar, insert the pin, then push the both collars from each side to secure the pin. If you don't hold both sides, you push out the pin.
> 
> ...





Radar1 said:


> Great, thanks for that. I should be able to confirm tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk





sfnewguy said:


> Who ever invented the pin & collar system -either Seiko's system or Orient's should be shot Kim Jong Un style with an Anti-Aircraft gun!!
> 
> IT SUCKS - especially if you lose a piece in the carpet. Simple screw links not double screw systems either - they suck as well.


I rec'd my Orient Triton "Baby Sat" yesterday. Sized it myself in about 15 minutes. It is not that hard. You just have to pay attention.

I've worked with several bracelets that used pin and collar systems before and can say that the bracelet on this watch is one of the easier to size. The collar slides inside an oversized hole in the inner link allowing you to then wedge/retain between the outer links which have smaller holes that only the pin can slide thru.

BTW, Seiko uses different types of pin and collar systems. Some are like this Orient while others have the collar loose on the outer link (i.e., Turtle re-issue), requiring the use of two tools to press from both sides simultaneously to get the pin to set properly. Long Island Watch put up an excellent video on You Tube showing how to do this.

It is interesting to note that pin and collars systems are normally found on better bracelets. It is supposed to allow the bracelet to flex easier and improve comfort. I personally prefer pin and collars or friction pins over the much hyped screw link bracelets. Unless you use loc-tite or something similar, there is the real danger of the screws eventually becoming loose and falling out. Also, because the screws, by necessity, have to be thin, it is very easy to cross thread.

Just my two cents...

Oh yes...WHAT A GREAT WATCH!!!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> o
> 
> I rec'd my Orient Triton "Baby Sat" yesterday. Sized it myself in about 15 minutes. It is not that hard. You just have to pay attention.
> 
> ...


Congrats...that looks super HAWT!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

I got this from the seiko forum a few yrs ago. Pretty good way to explain pin/collar system.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> I got this from the seiko forum a few yrs ago. Pretty good way to explain pin/collar system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Dav25*'s diagram, though an excellent instructional tool, does not reflect how to adjust this Orient bracelet which uses a different design (better IMHO). As stated earlier, on this Orient, the collar slips into an oversized counter-sink hole on one side within the inner link portion. You then slide the outer ears of the adjoining link into place, trapping the collar in place. Push the pin from the farthest side thru inner link and collar into the other side of the connecting link. Only requires one tool or perhaps a small hammer to tap and seat it properly.

BTW, I had forgotten about the Monster bracelets (referenced in the diagram). That was my first encounter with the type of pin and collar design shown . The new Turtles also use it. IMO, it is less secure and believe Seiko used it too cut cost being much easier to simply drill thru the link. The inner sleeve design used by Orient requires a two step manufacturing process and more precision.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> *Dav25*'s diagram, though an excellent instructional tool, does not reflect how to adjust this Orient bracelet which uses a different design (better IMHO). As stated earlier, on this Orient, the collar slips into an oversized counter-sink hole on one side within the inner link portion. You then slide the outer ears of the adjoining link into place, trapping the collar in place. Push the pin from the farthest side thru inner link and collar into the other side of the connecting link. Only requires one tool or perhaps a small hammer to tap and seat it properly.
> 
> BTW, I had forgotten about the Monster bracelets (referenced in the diagram). That was my first encounter with the type of pin and collar design shown . The new Turtles also use it. IMO, it is less secure and believe Seiko used it too cut cost being much easier to simply drill thru the link. The inner sleeve design used by Orient requires a two step manufacturing process and more precision.


FWIW my GS diver bracelet works like the Orient. Not a big deal to size.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Great looking watch at a great price. That yellow Orient Star 200m Diver with the "revolver" bezel was a grail watch for WIS types in the mid 2000's.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

No it is the late Reto Catellazzi's diagram, the former owner of the now defunct "Poor Man's Watch Forum" (PMWF). Reto died in a tragic event which also destroyed his family and many WIS who used to frequent that forum are always saddened when we think of it.

But there were many good times on PMWF.



MacInFL said:


> *Dav25*'s diagram,.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

This Triton is a beautiful design. For me, it suffers from TDB (Too Damn Big - same reason I don't have an MM300) so I'll keep my Mako USA 2. 
My USA 2 is my most accurate auto and it's lume easily holds it's own with with my Lumibrite Seiko's.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12978085


Excellent choice. Too bad I have small wrist for these kind of watches.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

FedEx dropped the ball yesterday so I had to drive to the depot to pick it up. Otherwise no delivery until Monday. The watch is fantastic. Excellent case finishing, decent bracelet, cheap stamped clasp (like several more expensive Seikos, I might add). The lume is killer. Not sized yet, but I was wearing my 053 when I unpacked the Triton and that visually looked bigger than the Orient. I am really pleased. Pics in a bit when I have some time. Highly recommend this great new dive watch.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

To those who suggested that this is what the SKX should have evolved into - totally agree. On 'roids!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> FedEx dropped the ball yesterday so I had to drive to the depot to pick it up. Otherwise no delivery until Monday. The watch is fantastic. Excellent case finishing, decent bracelet, cheap stamped clasp (like several more expensive Seikos, I might add). The lume is killer. Not sized yet, but I was wearing my 053 when I unpacked the Triton and that visually looked bigger than the Orient. I am really pleased. Pics in a bit when I have some time. Highly recommend this great new dive watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


would love to hear your thoughts of it compared to the 053


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Second photo. <3


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hopefully get my blue tomnorrow. Will post pics.
Bracelet adjustment scares me as I have had limited success with collars...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

The new Triton is a beautiful dive watch! Wish it were smaller for my 6.5” wrist. My outside max L2L is 50mm and I prefer under that. The SKX, Orient Ray, Mako, and Mako USA are my sweet spots for size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

sal4 said:


> The new Triton is a beautiful dive watch! Wish it were smaller for my 6.5" wrist. My outside max L2L is 50mm and I prefer under that. The SKX, Orient Ray, Mako, and Mako USA are my sweet spots for size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm 6.5 and it should be fine. I suppose everyone has a comfort level..


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

sal4 said:


> The new Triton is a beautiful dive watch! Wish it were smaller for my 6.5" wrist. My outside max L2L is 50mm and I prefer under that. The SKX, Orient Ray, Mako, and Mako USA are my sweet spots for size.


I have a 6.5" wrist as well and it all comes down to the lug drop. While L2L <49mm almost always fits well, some watches with a good drop and longer L2L do as well. For example, the https://www.twcowatches.com/salvage-diver/ is a pretty large watch at 43mm bezel and 51mm L2L. However, because of the drop lugs, it conforms to my wrist well and is comfortable and self-centering. I'm hopeful for the Trident.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

sal4 said:


> The new Triton is a beautiful dive watch! Wish it were smaller for my 6.5" wrist. My outside max L2L is 50mm and I prefer under that. The SKX, Orient Ray, Mako, and Mako USA are my sweet spots for size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same here. Cant go above 50mm. It looks ridiculous...


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

any thoughts on where to find these right now? I'm only seeing them for $500+ on ebay, and more than that on the Orient site.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

beefyt said:


> any thoughts on where to find these right now? I'm only seeing them for $500+ on ebay, and more than that on the Orient site.


SPRING18 coupon still works on the Orient site; knocks the price down to about $450.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

beefyt said:


> any thoughts on where to find these right now? I'm only seeing them for $500+ on ebay, and more than that on the Orient site.


I picked mine up from watches88. Louis was great to deal with, shipping was lightning fast, and I will definitely deal with him again. The price was a fair bit less than eBay offers as well.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple more pics for anyone on the fence.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Couple more pics for anyone on the fence.


Mini-Sat is _hawt!_


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I picked mine up from watches88. Louis was great to deal with, shipping was lightning fast, and I will definitely deal with him again. The price was a fair bit less than eBay offers as well.


Thx! I can't find them on the site, so I assume that he's sold out. Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> Mini-Sat is _hawt!_


Yup! Now I need big bro!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

beefyt said:


> Thx! I can't find them on the site, so I assume that he's sold out. Will keep an eye out.


Sorry about that. He had all three models last week.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

beefyt said:


> Thx! I can't find them on the site, so I assume that he's sold out. Will keep an eye out.


they are on there, take a closer look, not sure if I can post links..


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> To those who suggested that this is what the SKX should have evolved into - totally agree. On 'roids!


Exactly what I wanted to hear!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

They are there. Hit the Orient divers link on the far left and go to the last page. The orient website plus coupon code comes out to be less at the moment ($425 & free shipping)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

heyo said:


> They are there. Hit the Orient divers link on the far left and go to the last page. The orient website plus coupon code comes out to be less at the moment ($425 & free shipping)


I suspect that these will settle in in the mid to upper 300 on the grey market

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

A nice review is up on YouTube if anyone hasn't seen it. I love this blue and I think the power meter is kind of a cool feature. Even though the lug to lug is long I think these may wear smaller than the specs suggest. In most watches with sold end links the pivot point for the bracelet is outside the lugs making the lug to lug even longer. On these ones the first link past the end link actually pivots inside the lug so it should wear a bit smaller. I hope that makes sense. Still would like to try one on before spending $400 US on one though. Love that it has sapphire and a decent bracelet. A white dial version would be cool but my heart is set on the blue dial.

Unfortunately Canada no longer has an importer for Orient Watches so I'm not sure if I could get any parts or servicing without shipping it to the US.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

We need some pics of the blue. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine will likely never be worn on the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mine will likely never be worn on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet is a little sub-par. The rest top-notch. I am working on some ideas for a leather strap option. Maybe something from Popov to support a small Canadian leather maker.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

After receiving last Thursday, I have been wearing the new Triton RA-EL0003B gold accent diver almost continuously. The honeymoon is not over. This is such a nice watch. Feel that Orient hit it out of the park. It is the logical upgrade path for Mako / Ray owners who want something better. Never owned nor handled the OSD but believe this watch may cannibalize those sales, it is that compelling. There are other reviews up so doubt I will repeat what others have already done very effectively but I will summarize the key points for prospective buyers.


Excellent fit and finish. When you handle and wear the Triton, there is no doubt it is a quality watch.
Excellent lume - there is plenty of it and is high quality. It is the equal of any Seiko diver.
Movement - I am somewhat OCD about accuracy, especially with a new watch. My sample is outstanding. Since setting it on Thursday, it is currently -2 seconds as I am writing this.
Size - This is not a small watch but neither is it large. It is very manageable and should not be a problem for anyone except those with extremely small wrists. Some of the comments on this thread stating that Orient made a major error on the dimensions are misinformed. I don't like large clunky watches either and this isn't one of them.
Bracelet - Very good but a caveat. The quality of the bracelet is excellent. The contours and machining of the links are consistent with better quality watches. As posted previously, it uses pin and collar which is not an issue for me. I do have two quibbles: (1) the bracelet tapers from 22 to 20mm, prefer a 22 - 18mm which I believe is more visually appealing and comfortable; (2) the stamped clasp is good quality but should have been a solid machined interlocking type. 

If street price settles into the under $400 range, can't think of another dive watch that matches the quality or features. Orient has a winner here!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> After receiving last Thursday, I have been wearing the new Triton RA-EL0003B gold accent diver almost continuously. The honeymoon is not over. This is such a nice watch. Feel that Orient hit it out of the park. It is the logical upgrade path for Mako / Ray owners who want something better. Never owned nor handled the OSD but believe this watch may cannibalize those sales, it is that compelling. There are other reviews up so doubt I will repeat what others have already done very effectively but I will summarize the key points for prospective buyers.
> 
> 
> Excellent fit and finish. When you handle and wear the Triton, there is no doubt it is a quality watch.
> ...


I'm with you on all points except the bracelet. The bracelet is perfectly adequate for its price range and compares favorably with Seiko bracelets in the same general price range. But I wouldn't say that it Compares with higher-end watches at all.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> We need some pics of the blue. |>


Mine comes in tmrrw, missed delivery as I was in the gym :-x


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Mine comes in tmrrw, missed delivery as I was in the gym :-x


Frig the gym, dude. Get your priorities in gear. Lol. 

We'll be waiting for pics and your thoughts. Bet that blue is killer and I'll have to have it as well. Lol. o|


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Works great on leather too! Wrist is 7.25", so it does not wear large - maybe not even up to spec. More like a very comfy 42mm.

Accuracy? No deviation at all over the past 24 hours. That's impressive.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Such a cool watch. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Smokin' lume on this one. Easily on par with any Seiko I have owned - and that is a high number. Really outstanding.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

heyo said:


> They are there. Hit the Orient divers link on the far left and go to the last page. The orient website plus coupon code comes out to be less at the moment ($425 & free shipping)


What do you mean by link/ far left?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


> What do you mean by link/ far left?


http://www.watches88.com/cat-orient---diver-s1.cfm

http://www.watches88.com/pd-orient-diver-s-200m-mechanical-power-reserve-ra-el0002l.cfm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> http://www.watches88.com/cat-orient---diver-s1.cfm
> 
> http://www.watches88.com/pd-orient-diver-s-200m-mechanical-power-reserve-ra-el0002l.cfm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Awesome. What's the code?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

On the Orient USA the coupon code is 30off and it takes away 196.50 bringing the new total to 458.50 

That's the only one I can figure out. It is free UPS Ground shipping (USA)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Awesome. What's the code?


No code on the watchess88 site. The price is already heavily discounted.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Awesome. What's the code?


No code on the watchess88 site. The price is already heavily discounted.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Ball rubber strap is not in use right now. Crazy quality and smells good too. Lol.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Curious if anyone has this watch and also a Sumo? How do you think they compare?

Reason for asking is for quite awhile, a Blumo was on my "to buy" list but then cooled somewhat with the transition to the "Prospex" logo'd version. Also, picked up a SRP773 blue Turtle about a year ago and was very satisfied with it, such that, more or less removed any further consideration of the Blumo. But as other dive watchaholics would likely admit, never quite lose the itch and it comes around again. 

Another diver that has appeared on my radar is the Seiko SPB051/053 but these seem rather pricey to me at the moment. Has anyone been able to do a "hands-on" comparison of these Seikos with the new Orient?

Yep, just scored the RA-EL0003B and already thinking of the next watch. Good thing there isn't a blue dialed RA-EL0002L available for same price I paid for this one:-d.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> No code on the watchess88 site. The price is already heavily discounted.


How can I get it for 425?

On Orient's site it's 453 with coupon code.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Curious if anyone has this watch and also a Sumo? How do you think they compare?
> 
> Reason for asking is for quite awhile, a Blumo was on my "to buy" list but then cooled somewhat with the transition to the "Prospex" logo'd version. Also, picked up a SRP773 blue Turtle about a year ago and was very satisfied with it, such that, more or less removed any further consideration of the Blumo. But as other dive watchaholics would likely admit, never quite lose the itch and it comes around again.
> 
> ...


I will state straight up that the 051/053's are a step up from the Orient. But they should be for the price differential. I think the new Orient is on par with the Sumo, but I prefer the proportions. Rubber works well.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

arutlosjr11 said:


>


I think he refers to both watchess88 (first part of post) and the Orient USA website (second part). Nothing else makes any sense.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> I think he refers to both watchess88 (first part of post) and the Orient USA website (second part). Nothing else makes any sense.
> 
> View attachment 12990023


I just don't know how to get it to $425 on either site.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

arutlosjr11 said:


> I just don't know how to get it to $425 on either site.


The price is $439 on 88. I don't bother with the Orient site because they do not ship to Canada. If you put one in your cart at that site and apply the spring18 coupon the price should come down to $425.75


----------



## bigcat44 (Feb 17, 2018)

I picked up a black one. Keeping -3 sec per day after 3 days on wrist. All I need now is for them to come out with a white one!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

bigcat44 said:


> I picked up a black one. Keeping -3 sec per day after 3 days on wrist. All I need now is for them to come out with a white one!


Agreed! Same white as the OSD would rock.


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

My blue version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

New blue baby on Helson leather:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

knightRider said:


> New blue baby on Helson leather:


That blue looks awesome, guys. Thanks for enabling, err, I mean sharing.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Settled on my Hirsch Liberty for now. Also considering picking up a Colareb racing strap for it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> That blue looks awesome, guys. Thanks for enabling, err, I mean sharing.


Go for it, these really are nice for the price - love the power rserve :-!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Go for it, these really are nice for the price - love the power rserve :-!


So I need the blue to go with the black?? Yee-haw. This one is on you!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Go for it, these really are nice for the price - love the power rserve :-!


VWG will suggest the gold accent one as well.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Settled on my Hirsch Liberty for now. Also considering picking up a Colareb racing strap for it.
> 
> View attachment 12996791
> 
> ...


That picture just made me order a Hirsch Liberty. Jerk.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12989759
> 
> 
> View attachment 12989821
> ...


Great photos. Radar1! I received one just like this yesterday. I especially like the matte finish on the dial and bezel insert. I debated between black and blue, and ended up picking black. Black is a predictable hue, while photos. of blue can be misleading and leave one disappointed! This happened to me recently, with one of those new Estorils!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Great photos. Radar1! I received one just like this yesterday. I especially like the matte finish on the dial and bezel insert. I debated between black and blue, and ended up picking black. Black is a predictable hue, while photos. of blue can be misleading and leave one disappointed! This happened to me recently, with one of those new Estorils!


Congrats Ed! Agreed that you can never go wrong with matte black. I like all three variants, but came to the same conclusion you did. I also think black suits the styling of the watch a little better.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Week One Update - After wearing the GBS (Gold Baby Sat) for a week, will put it aside for awhile (I can hear my other watches wailing, "Where have you been? Did you forget about us!").

The watch is just SOLID. The build, lume, bezel action, readability/usability ergonomics, this watch seems to have it all. The only niggle is the clasp but it is good quality and very serviceable (same clasp with diver extension as you find on Seiko Monster, Turtle, etc.).

Setting aside the excellent build quality and fit/finish, the real surprise has been the accuracy of the movement. I accept that we shouldn't obsess about perfect accuracy from an automatic but mine is -5 sec after a week. Impressive. I have found that it is slightly positional sensitive. While wearing, the watch is just about dead on, perhaps gaining a second during a day of extended wear. Leaving it dial up overnight and it will gain 1-2 sec. Leaving it crown up overnight, it loses perhaps 1-2 sec.

On the lookout now for the blue dial at a good price. And if Orient releases an orange dial, hold me back...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Week One Update - After wearing the GBS (Gold Baby Sat) for a week, will put it aside for awhile (I can hear my other watches wailing, "Where have you been? Did you forget about us!").
> 
> The watch is just SOLID. The build, lume, bezel action, readability/usability ergonomics, this watch seems to have it all. The only niggle is the clasp but it is good quality and very serviceable (same clasp with diver extension as you find on Seiko Monster, Turtle, etc.).
> 
> ...


Orange dial??? Please don't go there!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Orange dial??? Please don't go there!


I'm already there.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> I'm already there.
> 
> View attachment 12999495


I have only the new Raven at this time, but what I mean is that we would both have to buy the orange Orient if it hits the shelves. o|


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

Guys What about the crown? Mine is very rough and pretty difficult to screw in.
I suppose typical for Orient.
Nevertheless the watch is great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

gkirle said:


> Guys What about the crown? Mine is very rough and pretty difficult to screw in.
> I suppose typical for Orient.
> Nevertheless the watch is great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issues with mine. Maybe get it checked?


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

knightRider said:


> No issues with mine. Maybe get it checked?


I don't think there is an Orient service center in Denmark and I really do not want to send it to Japan. Let's see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_burt (May 18, 2007)

Mine just arrived. I love it on the Z22. I haven't felt so positive about a watch right off the bat since the 300m and 600m Marine Masters.


----------



## ticktockluxury015 (Mar 27, 2018)

nice watch and review, i really love the watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I think mine is magnatized......30 seconds fast in 3 hours.

Any cheap way to demagnetize?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think mine is magnatized......30 seconds fast in 3 hours.
> 
> Any cheap way to demagnetize?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Amazon - $7.99 temporarily out of stock...other vendors offer same device for a couple $$ more. And, "Yes", it works. Bought one and used on a couple of my watches.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017XGDUNC/


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think mine is magnatized......30 seconds fast in 3 hours.
> 
> Any cheap way to demagnetize?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Do you have a favorite _real _watch shop in your area. They should do it for free to very cheap depending.


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

I must say that two tone version is really really nice 

TWOTONE TRITON


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

Did you guys notice how much the accuracy of this watch depends on its position (at least in case of my piece). I know it's nothing unusual but in my case the difference is huge. Wearing the watch keeps it almost dead on, but when non-worn the watch makes about 8 sec/d in plus when facing dial up, whereas other positions make the watch being slow from -8 sec/d to even -24 sec/d (when 12 o'clock is on top). It's just a week I have the watch so maybe it will settle down over time 

What is your experience in case of its accuracy?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

clusca said:


> Did you guys notice how much the accuracy of this watch depends on its position (at least in case of my piece). I know it's nothing unusual but in my case the difference is huge. Wearing the watch keeps it almost dead on, but when non-worn the watch makes about 8 sec/d in plus when facing dial up, whereas other positions make the watch being slow from -8 sec/d to even -24 sec/d (when 12 o'clock is on top). It's just a week I have the watch so maybe it will settle down over time
> 
> What is your experience in case of its accuracy?


I'm not sure about this movement in general but Orients in general seems to exhibit this issue more so than other movements., Mine is settled down to +11 sec a day, but it doesn't seem to gain any more time off the wrist as on. (haven't tried the position gymnastics that others try) But then again my PR is almost always at 40. I find this a very easy watch to keep at full PR.

I wish it was more accurate than +11 but happy that its gaining time and not losing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Orient Triton Gold?









RA-EL0003B-00A


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

st_burt said:


> Mine just arrived. I love it on the Z22. I haven't felt so positive about a watch right off the bat since the 300m and 600m Marine Masters.


super sharp picture! Well done


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> super sharp picture! Well done


Did you get yours sorted?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Did you get yours sorted?


Yeah, it was only 5 minutes at a rolex AD. Didn't charge anything.

Mine will be leaving me soon though. Growing weary of divers.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah, it was only 5 minutes at a rolex AD. Didn't charge anything.
> 
> Mine will be leaving me soon though. Growing weary of divers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Since this watch did leave you, is all well with it now?


----------



## Zage (Apr 8, 2018)

Does anyone know where this watch is available from a side from orients website? Watches88 doesn’t seem to have it, hoping to find one around $320ish which I believe is the original price.


----------



## Zage (Apr 8, 2018)

Does anyone know where this watch is available from a side from orients website? Watches88 doesn’t seem to have it, hoping to find one around $320ish which I believe is the original price.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Zage said:


> Does anyone know where this watch is available from a side from orients website? Watches88 doesn't seem to have it, hoping to find one around $320ish which I believe is the original price.


Creation apparently had it at that crazy price, but sold out fast. My guess is that given the high demand you may not see it that low again.

It looks like watches88 does have it in stock now, but it's hit and miss. The watch is worth every bit of $439 - I can assure you.

ORIENT DIVER - Watches88.com


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

double post


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

st_burt said:


> Mine just arrived. I love it on the Z22. I haven't felt so positive about a watch right off the bat since the 300m and 600m Marine Masters.
> 
> View attachment 13014851


Damn! That looks great on the flat vent. As soon as these settled to the low $300's I'll pick one up.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Damn! That looks great on the flat vent. As soon as these settled to the low $300's I'll pick one up.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon












These are a killer value in the mid 4's, bro.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

arutlosjr11 said:


> These are a killer value in the mid 4's, bro.


Looks great brother 
How's the bezel action? As good as your 053? Does everything line up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Looks great brother
> How's the bezel action? As good as your 053? Does everything line up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does, although this pic shows it a bit off. Bezel action is awesome. Strong clicks that can actually be felt while turning it.

Lume is stellar.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Yes it does, although this pic shows it a bit off. Bezel action is awesome. Strong clicks that can actually be felt while turning it.
> 
> Lume is stellar.


Bezel action may be the best of any seiko I've owned short of my spring drive tuna.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

arutlosjr11 said:


> These are a killer value in the mid 4's, bro.


Yup

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

On ToxicNatos ShizNit strap


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love this piece. Now I really want an OSD, but is that still required? The white/cream dial one would be a nice add.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$417 through Orient for the gold triton using this code

USA









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> $417 through Orient for the gold triton using this code
> 
> USA
> 
> ...


Wish they would sell outside the USA, but global options thankfully exist.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

these look.... very good. interesting.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

Mine just arrived. I got the standard black version. My first impressions are that it really blows all of my Seikos in that price range out of the water. The build quality and finishing is on another level, never mind no stupid "but it is within spec" problems to gray my hairs over.

I really love this unique aesthetic Orient has developed for this watch, the Pro Sat, and the Mako USA. The downside to it is that I don't think it is as versatile as a Seiko SKX or SRP and while it definitely is better quality, it doesn't quite have the Seiko diver timeless, effortless style, if you know what I mean. I am also struggling to think of an alternative to the bracelet that would look attractive. Not that the bracelet is great, but I am anti-leather on divers and a NATO would cheapen the sharp and gracious toolyness of the design. I think I may experiment with rubber straps.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Vasily said:


> Mine just arrived. I got the standard black version. My first impressions are that it really blows all of my Seikos in that price range out of the water. The build quality and finishing is on another level, never mind no stupid "but it is within spec" problems to gray my hairs over.
> 
> I really love this unique aesthetic Orient has developed for this watch, the Pro Sat, and the Mako USA. The downside to it is that I don't think it is as versatile as a Seiko SKX or SRP and while it definitely is better quality, it doesn't quite have the Seiko diver timeless, effortless style, if you know what I mean. I am also struggling to think of an alternative to the bracelet that would look attractive. Not that the bracelet is great, but I am anti-leather on divers and a NATO would cheapen the sharp and gracious toolyness of the design. I think I may experiment with rubber straps.


I think rubber will be a good option on this one. I stuck the spare rubber strap from my Skin Diver II on it and it was great.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

What a beauty!
The blue is on my list for sure. Wish I had seen it sooner.
I'm not a fan of the Orient or lower end Seiko bracelets myself. Something just bugs me about their stamped clasps. It's never steered me away from the brand though. Bracelets can be swapped.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue bird said:


> What a beauty!
> The blue is on my list for sure. Wish I had seen it sooner.
> I'm not a fan of the Orient or lower end Seiko bracelets myself. Something just bugs me about their stamped clasps. It's never steered me away from the brand though. Bracelets can be swapped.


Be great if Strapcode could build something for these. May be worth an inquiry.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks great on a genuine ISOfrane too.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

hi guys, interested in this watch the blue version, i just want to know if the blue model is sun burst blue? thanks


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

wappak said:


> hi guys, interested in this watch the blue version, i just want to know if the blue model is sun burst blue? thanks


I don't believe so. It may have some slight texturing though.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

wappak said:


> hi guys, interested in this watch the blue version, i just want to know if the blue model is sun burst blue? thanks


At certain angles it does create sun burst layers. They've done a great job of creating a layered blue effect as you move the watch around!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Just a head's up. There's a 35% off using THANKSMOM on OrientUSA's website. That brings the price to a cool $425.75 and free shipping UPS Ground.

I'm not sure this is the watch I need right now...but it sure is tempting at that price!


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Does this watch wears big in the wrist? I know some watch dont feel their actual size. Like orient ray 2 it measures 41.5mm but feels like a 40mm watch

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

It wears way smaller than its dimentions really are, in my opinion.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

clusca said:


> It wears way smaller than its dimentions really are, in my opinion.


Thanks clusca. Im worried coz it might wear big on my 7inch wrist. I have a sammie before with 43.5mm case size, sold it coz it wears a little bit big on my wrist.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

My wrist is roughly about 7,25 inch, maybe a bit less:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

beasy said:


> Does this watch wears big in the wrist? I know some watch dont feel their actual size. Like orient ray 2 it measures 41.5mm but feels like a 40mm watch
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


This one wears like a 42mm. Very comfortable.


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

Night & day


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clusca said:


> Night & day


Yup. Killer lume. I have a largish collection and have worn this watch more than any other since it arrived a few weeks ago. Such a great piece.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## chili16 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just got mine a few weeks ago and I love it. Didn't care for the OEM bracelet so I swapped it with my Geckota Charger bracelet. Triton wears smaller. My wrist is 6.5 inches.


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

Damn, you are guys tempting with all those pics. I feel like buying another, blue one, this time


----------



## nollynu (May 25, 2014)

I really like this piece, but i'm having a hard time justifying buying one due to its similarity to my Seiko BFK. 

The bezel, case size, markers, ring around the crown are all very similar to my eyes to the Seiko.

Can anyone who has both can tell me if the Triton is still worth getting?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

Although I like Seikos, for me the decision would be easy


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clusca said:


> Although I like Seikos, for me the decision would be easy


Dead easy.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clusca said:


> Although I like Seikos, for me the decision would be easy


Dead easy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nollynu said:


> I really like this piece, but i'm having a hard time justifying buying one due to its similarity to my Seiko BFK.
> 
> The bezel, case size, markers, ring around the crown are all very similar to my eyes to the Seiko.
> 
> Can anyone who has both can tell me if the Triton is still worth getting?


Dial is similar but case of the triton wins

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

nollynu said:


> I really like this piece, but i'm having a hard time justifying buying one due to its similarity to my Seiko BFK.
> 
> The bezel, case size, markers, ring around the crown are all very similar to my eyes to the Seiko.
> 
> Can anyone who has both can tell me if the Triton is still worth getting?


I don't own both but feel like I know the BFK as if I had one. When I started collecting a little over 3 years ago, I was smitten with the BFK. Seemed like a lot of watch for the money but ultimately took it off my "buy" list due to the kinetic movement. According to my research, the BFK is an excellent watch if it is your primary watch and wear it regularly, like at least every other day to keep the power cell charged.

Saying that, 3 years into it now, I am a near Seiko fanboy when it comes to divers. My collection includes SKX, Monsters, Turtles, Samurai and Sumo, as well as, solar Seiko divers. The Triton / Baby Sat easily outclasses them all except for perhaps the Sumo when it comes to build and fit/finish and believe it even edges out the Sumo. As it relates to your BFK, no offense, this Orient is easily in a different tier. In addition, believe the overall design of the Triton is better balanced aesthetically than the BFK. I never liked the handset of the BFK and the watch head seems disproportionately large but that is just my opinion.

The downside of the Orient? The law of diminishing returns is starting to come into play. You can find some very good solid divers starting around $200. The going price for Triton right now seems to be around $400+. That is a still a good price for what is delivered but not quite a standout bargain.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Two Month Update - Upon receiving the Triton Baby Sat in early March, I wore the watch continuously for a week which is very out of character for me. I have a rather large collection and rarely wear a watch more than two days before cycling to another. I was so impressed with the new Orient that I just wanted to wear it.

After giving it a break, I pulled it out last Monday and here I am on Saturday, still wearing the Baby Sat. Going back to my earlier comment, when it hits my wrist, I just want to leave it there. The watch just feels right and looks great.

To put it into perspective, there is one other watch in my collection that evokes a similar reaction, the Citizen NB0040-58A Signature Grand Classic. When putting on that watch, I am immediately aware that the watch is special, a definite cut above the usual entry level better quality watches (thinking sub $500). Well executed watches that just exude quality.

Orient got "it" right with this one.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Edit: never mind guys, I see it now in a post up above. Thx!


Can someone tell me the width of the clasp, please? Would love to pick one up and upgrade the clasp a bit if possible. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone on the fence for one of these, the latest coupon THANKSDAD is good for 45% off on the Triton. It didn't work earlier this morning, but I messaged Orient USA on Facebook and they said it's working now.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Anyone on the fence for one of these, the latest coupon THANKSDAD is good for 45% off on the Triton. It didn't work earlier this morning, but I messaged Orient USA on Facebook and they said it's working now.


Yep. It works now. Just ordered the blue dial RA-EL0002L for $360 delivered. Now having to decide if I will keep my "Gold Baby Sat".


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

Think twice before you let it go. I think blue and black watches (not that just Triton, all of them) are kind of ordinary. Triton gold is somehow exceptional. You either love it or hate it. If you bought it once, you will probably miss it when you give it away


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Damn! Those pics and the 45% discount. I don’t think I’ll be able to resist even though I picked up a Glycine last week. This is not good for my bank.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh man...that IS tempting...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I kept coming back to this thread - I couldn't get the gold/black version out of my mind. So I finally caved, and it arrived today!

Have to also give major credit to Orient customer service: I used the 30% discount code last week, and I called them today to see if they would honor THANKSDAD for a 45% discount, and they said no problemo. As long as it's within the return period they will honor new coupons. |>

And finally if anyone is concerned about the size, my wrist is about 6.75". To me it wears more like 42mm.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Dayum. I don't know that I'm going to be able to let this pass. I really, really don't have any more room in my collection right now. I simply don't know where this watch would fit in my rotation. But...watch! Discount! Great deal!

Look...squirrel!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

clusca said:


> Think twice before you let it go. I think blue and black watches (not that just Triton, all of them) are kind of ordinary. Triton gold is somehow exceptional. You either love it or hate it. If you bought it once, you will probably miss it when you give it away


Hmmm (long sigh). Black dial watches with gold accents are not normally my cuppa tea but I've really grown attached to this watch. As I wrote earlier, once it hits my wrist, it just stays there for days. Sorta rationalized to myself it was OK to get the blue dial if sold the "Gold Baby Sat".

My interest in the blue dial goes back to my first Orient diver, a Mako Pepsi Gen 1. I've always felt it is one of the beautiful blue dials on a diver and hope the Triton blue is similar or even better.That deep blue sun burst finish is something that has to be seen in hand to fully appreciate.

Back to the issue of keep/sell the Triton gold, I know...I'll keep them both for awhile just to see if I really like the Triton blue. Yeah, that's the ticket!

Edit: Just looked closely at *GregoryD's *posting and great photos. *Clusca *is right. The Triton Gold is special. These watches are moving into that elite category: *KEEPER *.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

It's 317 USD shipped on Creationwatches, I haven't seen them cheaper anywhere:

Orient Sports Automatic Diver's 200M Power Reserve RA-EL0001B00B Men's Watch


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

therion said:


> It's 317 USD shipped on Creationwatches, I haven't seen them cheaper anywhere:
> 
> Orient Sports Automatic Diver's 200M Power Reserve RA-EL0001B00B Men's Watch


Usually the case with Seiko and Orient, they are cheapest on Creation Watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Orient Watch USA has them for $655. Use coupon code THANKSDAD (45% off + free shipping) and the price is down to $360.25.

Personally I’d rather buy from Orient USA and pay the extra $43 then gamble with a Creation Watch purchase. I’ve heard mixed things about them. Easier to return if there is a problem with it too.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tushar90 said:


> Usually the case with Seiko and Orient, they are cheapest on Creation Watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R

Thanks for the link...ordered....

Creations Orient pricing ihas always been good....their Seiko however, can be optimistic sometimes!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

double


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Orient Watch USA has them for $655. Use coupon code THANKSDAD (45% off + free shipping) and the price is down to $360.25.
> 
> Personally I'd rather buy from Orient USA and pay the extra $43 then gamble with a Creation Watch purchase. I've heard mixed things about them. Easier to return if there is a problem with it too.


Valid point. Here's what just happened.

When Orient USA posted the father's day promotion, I immediately placed an order for the blue dial at $360, did not even think twice. Orient USA shipped same day but use UPS (Ultra Pathetically Slow) Ground. Orient USA is in Los Angeles, I'm in Orlando area so almost a week shipping.

Couple of days later, while the watch is in transit, Creation Watches apparently replenished their stock and posted at $317. Hmmm...

Called Orient USA to ask about refusing shipment, fees, etc. (their site states up to 20% restocking fee). The CSR said I would be responsible for the return shipping (about $15), no restocking fee provided watch was rec'd back in new/unused condition. Told her about the pricing at CW to see if they might price match or discount further which was courteously declined. She reminded me that purchasing thru them also included the 1 year warranty. After hanging up, thought it thru and decided wasn't worth the hassle to return the watch. Also, less risk, wasn't thinking so much about the warranty but ever present possibility of custom fees, overseas ship, etc. Don't know that I would have made that decision up front if had the choice but OK to let it ride.

Last Thursday, the blue dial arrived. Came in a nice Orient gift box/case (the original gold dial from CW had arrived in a nice Orient box but had the "M-Force" branding). Everything seemed fine until I attempted to screw down the crown after winding and setting. After engaging the threads, it only went about 1/2 turn and had a mm or so between the bottom of the crown and the case. I tried several more times, backing it off and then trying to re-screw, being careful not to cross thread but to no avail. I sent an email to Orient USA, stating the problem and rec'd a response within a few hours with an apology, an offer to exchange and also a prepaid UPS label for the return of the defective watch.

Next morning (Friday), packed the watch and dropped it off at a nearby UPS store. Got to thinking about the long shipping times which meant that it was likely another 2 week delay before I would receive a new watch. At noon ET, called Orient USA (9am PT) to see if it could be expedited. Was told that after receiving the defective watch, they would ship the new via USPS priority mail. Asked if they could ship earlier and politely told no. They have done that previously only to have unscrupulous customers not return a watch or send an empty box. So, I offered to order another watch if they would agree to issue credit back when they rec'd the defective watch. The CSR put me on hold to check with management and came back saying "yes" but that I needed to do it thru their website again and to add a message within the order referencing the previous order. She also said they would ship the replacement that day using USPS priority mail. After hanging up, ordered the new watch and shortly thereafter rec'd confirmation with USPS tracking info indicating Monday delivery.

Though disappointed that the first watch had problems but know that "S#*t happens". Also, I am more than satisfied with the Orient USA response. I can only imagine the delays and issues (return shipping costs) that would have been involved if ordered thru Creation. In fairness, the gold Triton ordered from Creation in March had zero problems and the delivery was unbelievable fast...three days if I recall correctly from Singapore.

On a related matter, all of my personal experiences with Orient USA have been very positive. Over the last three years, I have sent them emails requesting info on pricing, products, etc. and usually receive a reply within 24 hours, many times same day. Also, the few direct interactions with their CSR by phone have been very good. The CSR's have always been knowledgeable, polite and helpful. Bottom line, I think Orient USA is a good company and offers value being an AD.

*UPDATE*: USPS just delivered. That translates to less than 48 hours after reporting the problem, Orient USA delivers a replacement watch. As a personal touch from Orient USA, when I took it out of the case, the watch was running and set at the correct time with a small amount of the power reserve still showing on the gauge.

And, "Yes", the blue dial Triton/Baby Sat is beautiful.


----------



## c_wolg (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm curious, has anyone tried their Triton on a Strap Code bracelet yet?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Was busy with "honey do's" Sun and Monday so didn't get around to sizing the new blue Triton / Baby Sat until Tuesday (reminder to those just tuning in - uses pin and collar system so take your time if sizing yourself). History repeating itself, like the gold Triton, the blue dial does not leave my wrist once it gets there. Also, just like the gold Triton, excellent accuracy, running ~+3 spd.

IMO, Orient produces unique and stunning blue dial divers and the new Triton is no exception. This one is a little more subdued than the original Pepsi Mako - Gen 1 (my introduction to Orient divers). The blue is deeper and the sunburst effect a bit more subtle but still there. In regular lighting, it appears as deep navy blue but in direct sunlight, the dial just comes alive. A beautiful watch. If this is within your budget, believe it is *THE BLUE DIAL DIVER *to have.

Requisite photos &#8230;


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ordered from Creation Watches last Friday. Received my watch yesterday. Came in an Orient box with paperwork. I went back and forth for a long time about ordering from Orient or CW but ultimately decided CW because of the great reviews I read about on here and other places. And also the quick shipping from across the world. Wasn't hit with any customs fees. Sadly worked late last night and haven't been able to enjoy the watch but as soon as I get home I think I'm switching out the band and wearing it all weekend for sure. 
Very beautiful watch and highly recommend


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got mine from CW...ordered Sunday, in my hands Tuesday.....sized and ready to go, but distracted by another new buy...

Wore today fro gym and dog walk....

Bang4buck is high here, with sapphire and (what I think is)a great bracelet....plus I do love a new power res indicator!

Prefer the classic black dial, as ultimately I have enough blue divers for now....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

double


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to admit, I was a little disappointed by my Triton when it arrived. I haven't worn it since, probably will move it on. It has the same problem I've had with a lot of Orient watches, and I'm not exactly sure how to describe it, but they all just... Disappoint. I've never been disappointed by a Seiko (unless of course it had QC issues like crooked chapter rings), but for some reason every time I've gotten an Orient it just ends up being disappointing. I'll love them at first, but then eventually just start to dislike them. Happened when I got a Mako II years ago, happened when I got a NAMI recently and now with the Triton. I liked it at first but it also has a crooked chapter ring which is disappointing.

It looks amazing. There's just some "X-Factor" that keeps me from truly liking Orient watches.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Got mine from CW...ordered Sunday, in my hands Tuesday.....sized and ready to go, but distracted by another new buy...
> 
> Wore today fro gym and dog walk....
> 
> ...


They were available on sunday? I was under impression they were sold out months ago...

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bane01 said:


> They were available on sunday? I was under impression they were sold out months ago...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


They came back on with little fanfare...someone posted a link on this thread.....$317 US I believe, way cheaper than anything on eBay.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Omg! I have been seriously FIGHTING the urge to buy one of theses Orients and that choice of black leather strap is making the cravings much worse. Fantastic addition to the watch. Where did you end up getting that strap?


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Not sure this has been addressed, but the bracelet has a serious flaw. Unlike most Seiko's, Orient chose to use very cheap and thin collars. The issue is that these collars expand easily and then fail to hold the pins with enough friction to prevent sliding and potential sudden failure. I found this out by testing the strength of the pins after sizing the bracelet - each time the pin slid out way too easily. Would advise all to do the same and add blue loktite where needed. Some collars will hold the pin but some will not. I have removed the bracelet and, to me, it is a complete failure and cannot be relied on.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I got both the blue and black with the latest Orient 45% off sale and while I really like the watches, BOTH have slightly misaligned bezels. They aren't off a huge amount but still on the fence about keeping or not....


----------



## Prometheus_BKK (Oct 10, 2015)

Comparing Triton to the M-Force, which one is better? I already have the M-Force SEL03001B but tempting by the blue Triton.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Prometheus_BKK said:


> Comparing Triton to the M-Force, which one is better? I already have the M-Force SEL03001B but tempting by the blue Triton.


Triton is better and smaller

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

It is really interesting.

Triton looks like SKX007 on steroids. Power reserve, saphire crystal, better caliber features, signed crown.
Even comparing to more expensive Seikos (like Turtle or Sumo) it still holds it's ground.

How is this possible that this watch is so rare.

Is it the fact that only on sale it was good value for money?


I read in many places that Pro Saturation Diver is on par with MM300. Even though Orient is much less expensive.


Maybe it is due the fact that Seiko have many cult models, while Orient is only starting to show up and it does not have such heritage.


Or maybe Orient is little bit like Seiko 10+ years ago, when they best diver available in general sale was Seiko Sumo. While now there are reissues worth's of the Rolex.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Love this piece. Now I really want an OSD, but is that still required? The white/cream dial one would be a nice add.


Yeah it would... 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Realize this thread is getting stale, but I just grabbed the gold baby for $340 (slightly used) on the Bay tonight. I have a Pro Sat (white), so I highly doubt I'm wearing the OEM bracelet (with "slight swirls") anyway. Time for an SE2 or a Geckota....Will post pics after it arrives. If this is anything like the Pro Sat, it will be beyond killer for this price. Enjoy yours boys! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Off course it is hard to talk about design, cause it is matter of taste, but considering the price, features and cal it is great value for money.
The price is like microbrand made in china while You still get original design with in house mechanism.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

flyersandeagles said:


> Yeah it would...





flyersandeagles said:


> Realize this thread is getting stale, but I just grabbed the gold baby for $340 (slightly used) on the Bay tonight. I have a Pro Sat (white), so I highly doubt I'm wearing the OEM bracelet (with "slight swirls") anyway. Time for an SE2 or a Geckota....Will post pics after it arrives. If this is anything like the Pro Sat, it will be beyond killer for this price. Enjoy yours boys!


Very interested in your opinion / comparison with OSD after receiving the Triton. Have long thought about picking up an OSD but just never could pull the trigger due to the $$ (have a hard time giving myself permission to spend over $600-700 range).

BTW, I feel the bracelet on the Triton is more than acceptable, actually quite good, IMO. My only reservation was the clasp but same that you would find on a Seiko Sumo, Turtle, Samurai, etc. with the diver extension so it is heavy gauge stamped stainless. It is attached to the bracelet via spring bars so can be easily replaced/upgraded if that is important to you.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Prometheus_BKK said:


> Comparing Triton to the M-Force, which one is better? I already have the M-Force SEL03001B but tempting by the blue Triton.


"Better" is pretty subjective, but I much prefer the M-Force - much more balanced dial and hands set and more unique bezel and a much more unique case design. The M-Force is also much more comfortable on the wrist due to a smooth case-back design (very under-rated feature). But, as beasy said, the M-Force is a bit thicker and wider. As far as blue dials though, the M-Force blue (dull and muted) does not hold a candle to the superior Triton blue dial. If I get a chance, I will do a side-by-side if that is helpful.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

I picked up a blue Triton during the recent Father's Day sale. I've been delighted with it. But I want a black one too! The black/gold one is somewhat attractive to me, but just seems unfinished somehow. Maybe if it had a 2 tone bracelet too?

I initially struggled with the pin and collar when resizing my bracelet. I had a pin just fall out after I first put it back together (my first exposure to a pin and collar design). But once I took a closer look at the design and figured out the collar, I put it back together and it has been fine ever since.

I bought an Orient Star Classic a month earlier and love the OS. But I've had a hard time taking the Triton off my wrist for some reason.

The OS Classic is a 39mm watch vs the 43mm Triton. The Triton definitely wears small imo.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

speedlever said:


> I picked up a blue Triton during the recent Father's Day sale. I've been delighted with it. But I want a black one too! The black/gold one is somewhat attractive to me, but just seems unfinished somehow. Maybe if it had a 2 tone bracelet too?
> 
> I initially struggled with the pin and collar when resizing my bracelet. I had a pin just fall out after I first put it back together (my first exposure to a pin and collar design). But once I took a closer look at the design and figured out the collar, I put it back together and it has been fine ever since.
> 
> ...


Looking at your two Orients makes me think of a subject broached awhile back, the "two watch" collection. With the Triton and OS Classic, you have the bases covered for just about any occasion. With the addition of a couple of straps, you can either dress up or down the Classic and likewise with the Triton, make it sportier or more tool like. Nice.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Looking at your two Orients makes me think of a subject broached awhile back, the "two watch" collection. With the Triton and OS Classic, you have the bases covered for just about any occasion. With the addition of a couple of straps, you can either dress up or down the Classic and likewise with the Triton, make it sportier or more tool like. Nice.


Not a bad idea. Except that I find the desire to have more automatics is a constant battle! So the 2 watch collection is likely a temporary condition. (since I'm not counting all my quartz and smart watches residing in a drawer).


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

Creationwatches has more in stock. I just ordered the black one for $317.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

What functional difference is there (from a warranty perspective) buying from CW vs buying from an AD in the country wherein you reside?

It's relatively easy to shop worldwide. And in some cases, some watches can only be found in the international market, not the USA market (in my case). I bought an Orient Star from watches88.com and have been perfectly pleased with it, but if I had a problem, how would that be handled?

In cases where the watch can be bought from both the international market and a local AD but costs more locally (like CW for a US buyer), is the cost difference worth considering when service/warranty becomes a factor? Will Orientwatchusa service a watch that comes from the international market? 

My Triton came from OrientWatchUSA so I have no concerns there, but had I bought it from CW, what would be my service/warranty options? There's only about $25 difference between the 50% sale cost from OWUSA vs buying internationally from CW.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

speedlever said:


> What functional difference is there (from a warranty perspective) buying from CW vs buying from an AD in the country wherein you reside?
> 
> It's relatively easy to shop worldwide. And in some cases, some watches can only be found in the international market, not the USA market (in my case). I bought an Orient Star from watches88.com and have been perfectly pleased with it, but if I had a problem, how would that be handled?
> 
> ...


1 year Orient International warranty, per the CW website.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

speedlever said:


> What functional difference is there (from a warranty perspective) buying from CW vs buying from an AD in the country wherein you reside?
> 
> It's relatively easy to shop worldwide. And in some cases, some watches can only be found in the international market, not the USA market (in my case). I bought an Orient Star from watches88.com and have been perfectly pleased with it, but if I had a problem, how would that be handled?
> 
> ...


There is always some risk in buying anything on-line. I purchased my black dial Triton from Orientwatchusa.com, and used my Paypal credit card to pay for it , since they weren't set up to send me to my Paypal account. My credit card information was immediately stolen, and the person used it to purchase a couple thousand dollars worth of stuff and attempted to change my address. Fortunately the bank behind the card caught the problem immediately and blocked the charges, and they issued me a new card. Since this was the only time I ever used the card outside Paypal , I figure either Orientwatchusa.com is very careless with their customer's information, or the miscreant works for them! Either way, I won't order anything from them in the future, at least until they put in the ability to send me directly to my Paypal account. The old saying"buyer beware" has more variations than than anyone can imagine!


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

Ed P. said:


> There is always some risk in buying anything on-line. I purchased my black dial Triton from Orientwatchusa.com, and used my Paypal credit card to pay for it , since they weren't set up to send me to my Paypal account. My credit card information was immediately stolen, and the person used it to purchase a couple thousand dollars worth of stuff and attempted to change my address. Fortunately the bank behind the card caught the problem immediately and blocked the charges, and they issued me a new card. Since this was the only time I ever used the card outside Paypal , I figure either Orientwatchusa.com is very careless with their customer's information, or the miscreant works for them! Either way, I won't order anything from them in the future, at least until they put in the ability to send me directly to my Paypal account. The old saying"buyer beware" has more variations than than anyone can imagine!


That's interesting. I've had a couple of my cards compromised recently and replaced, but not from my purchase from OWUSA. At least I don't think so. Did OWUSA have any response to the issue you experienced?


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

OMG!! I just had the same thing happen to me. I ordered a Triton during the Father's day sale from OrientwatchUSA and last week I got an alert from CC about a purchase through PayPal. This particular card is NOT tied to my PP account so I knew it was bogus. It was a brand new card and the only purchase I EVER made with that card was from OrientwatchUSA. I contacted PayPal and sure enough, thief had created a fake PP account in my name and tried to purchase airline ticket from Southwest airlines. I contacted a manager "James" at OrientwatchUSA to let him know what had occurred and was met with indifference and a lot of excuses. He said thief must have gotten card info using RFID reader or seen my card number. He said it was unlikely they were the source of the problem because they uses industry standard SSL certificates to encrypt data so we would not imagine that your data is being intercepted that way. We here at Orient Watch USA have no access to complete credit card data and are only able to see the last 4 digits of any card used. I think they have a "problem" employee as the thief also had to have authorization code to make purchases. I hope others who have had this happen with OrientwatchUSA speak up so we can help catch the thief.



Ed P. said:


> There is always some risk in buying anything on-line. I purchased my black dial Triton from Orientwatchusa.com, and used my Paypal credit card to pay for it , since they weren't set up to send me to my Paypal account. My credit card information was immediately stolen, and the person used it to purchase a couple thousand dollars worth of stuff and attempted to change my address. Fortunately the bank behind the card caught the problem immediately and blocked the charges, and they issued me a new card. Since this was the only time I ever used the card outside Paypal , I figure either Orientwatchusa.com is very careless with their customer's information, or the miscreant works for them! Either way, I won't order anything from them in the future, at least until they put in the ability to send me directly to my Paypal account. The old saying"buyer beware" has more variations than than anyone can imagine!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

new to orient... incoming this week. how do you resize? pushpins or seiko collar system or citizen's collar system?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Xerxes300 said:


> new to orient... incoming this week. how do you resize? pushpins or seiko collar system or citizen's collar system?


Uses same as some of the Seiko pin & collar. The collar slides into an oversized hole within the middle link. This is easier to work with than say a Monster/Turtle bracelet because the outer portion of the connecting link effectively traps the collar, holding it in place while you slide the pin thru. Not difficult to do...just take your time.


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's a question: do you guys think that the $317 Triton is less nice than 2-3x more expensive Chris Wards, Seikos (sbdc05x), Steinharts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Holy Crap! My credit card that I used to buy an Orient was also compromised and used to buy an airline ticket on Southwest and movie tickets. This can't be a coincidence!



Metallman said:


> OMG!! I just had the same thing happen to me. I ordered a Triton during the Father's day sale from OrientwatchUSA and last week I got an alert from CC about a purchase through PayPal. This particular card is NOT tied to my PP account so I knew it was bogus. It was a brand new card and the only purchase I EVER made with that card was from OrientwatchUSA. I contacted PayPal and sure enough, thief had created a fake PP account in my name and tried to purchase airline ticket from Southwest airlines. I contacted a manager "James" at OrientwatchUSA to let him know what had occurred and was met with indifference and a lot of excuses. He said thief must have gotten card info using RFID reader or seen my card number. He said it was unlikely they were the source of the problem because they uses industry standard SSL certificates to encrypt data so we would not imagine that your data is being intercepted that way. We here at Orient Watch USA have no access to complete credit card data and are only able to see the last 4 digits of any card used. I think they have a "problem" employee as the thief also had to have authorization code to make purchases. I hope others who have had this happen with OrientwatchUSA speak up so we can help catch the thief.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

speedlever said:


> That's interesting. I've had a couple of my cards compromised recently and replaced, but not from my purchase from OWUSA. At least I don't think so. Did OWUSA have any response to the issue you experienced?


I didn't bother contacting them, since I figured they would just blow me off. This anticipated reaction is confirmed by the Post of Metallman, below. Maybe, after they've lost a good chunk of their customers, they will wake up!


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I would strongly suggest anyone who has had their CC compromised to contact OrientwatchUSA (e-mail for a paper trail) about your experience. The more customers they hear from the more likely they are to start taking this problem seriously. Maybe we should start a new thread?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Uses same as some of the Seiko pin & collar. The collar slides into an oversized hole within the middle link. This is easier to work with than say a Monster/Turtle bracelet because the outer portion of the connecting link effectively traps the collar, holding it in place while you slide the pin thru. Not difficult to do...just take your time.


Thank you!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Yeah it would...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Dave!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)

sfnewguy said:


> Holy Crap! My credit card that I used to buy an Orient was also compromised and used to buy an airline ticket on Southwest and movie tickets. This can't be a coincidence!


Mine also! (After a Triton purchase for fathers day).
The red flag for the CC was a $400 hit to a dayspa / retreat....


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

I normally make online purchases with my AMEX card (either directly or via PayPal). I'm set up to get alerts for charges on my card, and haven't had anything unexpected since I made my purchase at OWUSA. My PayPal is also clear.

Sometimes it can be a mystery how thieves obtain CC info and then use it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have added the blue dial to my black, from Creation. Love these things.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

Just got mine and I love it. The build quality and fit and finish are fantastic for the money. Not quite Sumo quality, but I like the design better than the Sumo. It's a clear step up from the Turtle (though I like the Turtle's design better).

Like most Orients, the value is as good as it gets and the design is solid but unspectacular. 

For those considering ordering from Creationwatches, I got mine in 2 business days via DHL. The watch is perfect and the kit is complete. I'd buy from them again without question.


----------



## mechmovement (Sep 7, 2012)

Ed P. said:


> There is always some risk in buying anything on-line. I purchased my black dial Triton from Orientwatchusa.com, and used my Paypal credit card to pay for it , since they weren't set up to send me to my Paypal account. My credit card information was immediately stolen, and the person used it to purchase a couple thousand dollars worth of stuff and attempted to change my address. Fortunately the bank behind the card caught the problem immediately and blocked the charges, and they issued me a new card. Since this was the only time I ever used the card outside Paypal , I figure either Orientwatchusa.com is very careless with their customer's information, or the miscreant works for them! Either way, I won't order anything from them in the future, at least until they put in the ability to send me directly to my Paypal account. The old saying"buyer beware" has more variations than than anyone can imagine!





Metallman said:


> OMG!! I just had the same thing happen to me. I ordered a Triton during the Father's day sale from OrientwatchUSA and last week I got an alert from CC about a purchase through PayPal. This particular card is NOT tied to my PP account so I knew it was bogus. It was a brand new card and the only purchase I EVER made with that card was from OrientwatchUSA. I contacted PayPal and sure enough, thief had created a fake PP account in my name and tried to purchase airline ticket from Southwest airlines. I contacted a manager "James" at OrientwatchUSA to let him know what had occurred and was met with indifference and a lot of excuses. He said thief must have gotten card info using RFID reader or seen my card number. He said it was unlikely they were the source of the problem because they uses industry standard SSL certificates to encrypt data so we would not imagine that your data is being intercepted that way. We here at Orient Watch USA have no access to complete credit card data and are only able to see the last 4 digits of any card used. I think they have a "problem" employee as the thief also had to have authorization code to make purchases. I hope others who have had this happen with OrientwatchUSA speak up so we can help catch the thief.


This is quite interesting to hear since I've made multiple purchases in the last few weeks (especially during that 50% off period), and I've not experienced anything out of the ordinary.

As a person that also has a eCommerce site (and runs a site on Shopify just like OrientWatchUSA, I can confirm that what CS agent said was correct-- on the back end, only the last 4 digits of a card is visible. The only way I see an employee having the full card number is if an order was made over the phone.

I can see that they do have a valid SSL cert (or else everyone's browser would go wacko), so I'm not sure what else they can be doing outside of the norm, or as they called it "industry standard". As it was said, shopping online has risks and could happen to anyone.


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I have added the blue dial to my black, from Creation. Love these things.


I have two tone and would like to get one more but I'm torn between blue and black one. I know it's an issue of personal taste but which one of those two you have is nicer in your opinion?

Since I already have black dial in my gold one maybe I should go for blue one but from the pics online it seems to me that black and gold are completely different watches.

Well, probably I should get all of those and then pick one but I'm afraid I could end up with all of them without selling anything


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clusca said:


> I have two tone and would like to get one more but I'm torn between blue and black one. I know it's an issue of personal taste but which one of those two you have is nicer in your opinion?
> 
> Since I already have black dial in my gold one maybe I should go for blue one but from the pics online it seems to me that black and gold are completely different watches.
> 
> Well, probably I should get all of those and then pick one but I'm afraid I could end up with all of them without selling anything


The blue was just ordered, but Creation ships lightning fast so I should have an answer for you soon. I was torn between the blue and black when I first bought the latter, so we'll see if my initial instincts were correct. It could also be a draw!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm very tempted by the amazing quality for value of the Triton. As far as color choice, I think I already own the ultimate blue dial with my SMP 2255.80. Blue on both dial and bezel on the Triton seems like blue overkill. The two tone looks nice, but I worry that the gold bezel accents won't be substantial enough to not show wear. Classic black seems the way to go.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ChuckW said:


> I'm very tempted by the amazing quality for value of the Triton. As far as color choice, I think I already own the ultimate blue dial with my SMP 2255.80. Blue on both dial and bezel on the Triton seems like blue overkill. The two tone looks nice, but I worry that the gold bezel accents won't be substantial enough to not show wear. Classic black seems the way to go.


I also think black is the nicest one. I am not sure the blue is quite as vibrant as it looks in some of the marketing pics, so we'll see if it is overkill or not.


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I Chose black, cause blue is too vibrant for my taste.

But when You have two tone, black would be almost the same.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

clusca said:


> I have two tone and would like to get one more but I'm torn between blue and black one. I know it's an issue of personal taste but which one of those two you have is nicer in your opinion?
> 
> Since I already have black dial in my gold one maybe I should go for blue one but from the pics online it seems to me that black and gold are completely different watches.
> 
> Well, probably I should get all of those and then pick one but I'm afraid I could end up with all of them without selling anything


I was in the same position. Picked up the gold two tone first in March and then added the blue dial without hesitation during the Orient Watch USA "Father's Day" sale. I admit that I love blue dial divers so already prejudiced to some degree but to me the blue dial was the logical next purchase. Yes, the two tone and black are different in character but still essentially black dial divers with different accents. The blue Triton is definitely different in more ways from the two tone.

However, the real answer to your dilemma is in a new concept that I now understand and revealing to others for the first time in the thread:

*TRITON TRINITY. COMPLETE THE QUEST. GET BOTH THE BLUE AND BLACK TO FIND TRITON UNITY.*

Although it was there all along, I just discovered it late last night when I hit the Ebay / Creation Watch Trifecta again. CW had just posted the RA-EL0001B black dial for $317 on Ebay which was offering a 15% discount yesterday (expired 11p PT). Like a kid playing with matches, I clicked on "*Add to cart*". When the next screen popped up, it showed a 10% discount from CW, leaving $285.30. Adding the ebay discount code, the final price was $242.50. In that moment, I realized a pre-ordained destiny was being fulfilled...TRITON TRINITY. From the first time I learned of the new Tritons, deep down, knew that I wanted all three. I am now waiting on DHL Express to realize TRITON UNITY.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> I was in the same position. Picked up the gold two tone first in March and then added the blue dial without hesitation during the Orient Watch USA "Father's Day" sale. I admit that I love blue dial divers so already prejudiced to some degree but to me the blue dial was the logical next purchase. Yes, the two tone and black are different in character but still essentially black dial divers with different accents. The blue Triton is definitely different in more ways from the two tone.
> 
> However, the real answer to your dilemma is in a new concept that I now understand and revealing to others for the first time in the thread:
> 
> ...


Truly ridiculous value at $242. I was happy with $317 on my second one. Well done!


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

My credit card information was also stolen immediately after my first purchase at orientwatchusa


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

@MacInFL
Lucky you  I was hesitating on the blue or black one and missed eBay discount. Maybe next time  Just to clarify, I am also the plastic g-shock guy and I had to choose between GWG-1000 and Triton. Plastic won this time... shame on me


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm calling it a draw with the black dial. Not overly vibrant at all - just a nice, deep blue. Me likey.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just got it yesterday, but I can't wear on my bracelet.

The 6oclock side does not stay in the clasp because the spring doesn't "spring".

Half assing it on a 20mm nato for the mean time.

I like the matt black, like the bezel (it's weird, it clicks but it's smooth), the crown is flimsy ( i was afraid to break it when setting the time), hate the bracelet (maybe will get a strap code straight end something or other), love the lume, the 4 oclock date, the power thingy, the shape of the hands, and the holes in the case for changing straps.

the way i think about it, i could do aftermarket bracelet, sapphire and movement on an 007 and be way over $500, or just pay 320 for this guy, this guy wins.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

On a straight end end mill strapcode bracelet.


----------



## Prometheus_BKK (Oct 10, 2015)

beasy said:


> Triton is better and smaller
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Prometheus_BKK (Oct 10, 2015)

GunWale said:


> "Better" is pretty subjective, but I much prefer the M-Force - much more balanced dial and hands set and more unique bezel and a much more unique case design. The M-Force is also much more comfortable on the wrist due to a smooth case-back design (very under-rated feature). But, as beasy said, the M-Force is a bit thicker and wider. As far as blue dials though, the M-Force blue (dull and muted) does not hold a candle to the superior Triton blue dial. If I get a chance, I will do a side-by-side if that is helpful.


That would be very helpful. Such kind of information shall be appreciated not only by myself and but also other members as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I would take a Triton over an M-Force in an instant. Much nicer styling. Mine are also extremely comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Weekish in, and some observations.

Pros.
Great value
Sapphire
Keeping good time at +8 secs per day
Always love a good fuel meter, well positioned and easy to read.
Bracelet is ok, works well on rubber
Nice and legible.

Cons....only one.....but substantial....
Has to be the worst crown in modern Dive Watch history......I have owned several Orient in my time, Mako, Delta, etc, and this crown is ugly....flimsy and really hard to re-seat....

But all in all, price considered, still a great value....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X meh


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

GunWale said:


> "Better" is pretty subjective, but I much prefer the M-Force - much more balanced dial and hands set and more unique bezel and a much more unique case design. The M-Force is also much more comfortable on the wrist due to a smooth case-back design (very under-rated feature). But, as beasy said, the M-Force is a bit thicker and wider. As far as blue dials though, the M-Force blue (dull and muted) does not hold a candle to the superior Triton blue dial. If I get a chance, I will do a side-by-side if that is helpful.


'"Better" _*is*_ pretty subjective'. Have never worn an M-Force so cannot comment on comfort. Having said that, I am an unrepentant dive watchaholic and had looked closely at the M-Force many times over the last 3 years since I started collecting...and could never pull the trigger. In contrast, I purchased my first Triton within days after becoming aware of the watch. We all vote with our wallets and I have voted with mine.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

DHL delivered the new black dial Triton (RA-EL0001B) a little over a week ago. Thought I would offer up some thoughts on this newest addition and the Triton watches in general.

Put the watch thru usual preliminary functionality / accuracy tests before completely removing all the protective film/tape. Everything was in order; watch is beautiful and works fine. Just like the gold and blue Triton's, excellent build and fit/finish. No niggling alignment issues. No runaway movements, it is just an outstanding quality watch.

Accuracy? Really impressed with this movement, it is running +3-4 spd face up in the case. After removing protective coverings, sizing and then wearing it for a few days, it performs like the other two Tritons. The black dial will lose a couple of seconds thru the day when wearing and then gain it back during the night (dial face up), leaving it +/- 1 spd net. Can't ask for much better.

















Only disappointment is Creation Watches shipped it in an inexpensive generic Orient box similar to what is normally provided with a Ray or Mako diver. As a point of reference, CW shipped the gold Triton in a nice padded faux leather case with the "M-Force" logo. The blue dial from OrientUSA came in a proper padded faux leather Orient gift case within an outer Orient box. Realize you can't wear the box and I have a closet full of empty watch boxes&#8230;and, have to take CW's price and ebay discount into consideration, $242.50. Still, a watch this nice should be in a more appropriate case. With that gritch out of the way, back to the watches.

There have been questions whether to get the black (RA-EL0001B) or gold Triton (RA-EL0003B). The black dial has a decidedly different character than the two tone gold Triton. It is more "all business" while the gold Triton has that extra "pop" from the bezel and gold accents on hands/indices giving it a more luxurious look. Either watch is great and when I put a Triton on my wrist, I am reminded of the feeling I get when I wear one of my Citizen Grand Signatures. I instantly know it is "special".

Initially, thought I would prefer the straight black dial but my opinion has evolved. Orient has walked the line carefully and thoughtfully with the gold Triton. The gold gives it that "pop" but would not consider it "blingy" at all. Also, as you may have seen in some of my posted photos, my wedding band is yellow gold so the RA-EL0003B and ring complement each other. Nothing over the top or ostentatious, it just works. Do I prefer the gold Triton over the blue RA-EL0002L? Hmmm, that is a tall order! But, as another poster wrote, there is no lack of black or blue dial divers so if you want something different, "Go for the Gold".

As stated in my previous posts, consider myself to be an unapologetic dive watchaholic. It is my favorite watch style without a doubt. My collection includes Makos, Rays, SKX, Turtles, Monsters, Samurais, Sumos, Deep Blue, Citizen (autos & solar), Momentum, Gigandet and yes, several Invicta Pro Divers (fun and inexpensive watches). Most of my watches (including dress, chronos, sport, etc.) are in the $150 - $350 range though I will spend more on special watches. I just see the economic law of diminishing returns kicking in hard and fast when you start going over $500 or $600.

With that background, where does the Triton fit? IMO, the only other diver in my collection that is comparable in build quality and fit/finish is the Seiko Sumo. All the other divers are somewhere on the continuum of entry level divers. The Triton and Sumo are definitely "mid-tier" diver class. Going "heads up", the Triton and Sumo each wins on certain points.

Seiko is known for the case work quality and the Sumo case and bezel design are indeed special. Seiko went out of its way to create a unique and stylish aesthetically pleasing watch. It is an extremely comfortable watch to wear, especially for the size. The Sumo also has the 6R15 50 hour movement. I like mine very much. Only regret is that mine have the "Prospex" logo printed on the dial&#8230;the original with the cursive "Automatic", well, it is just sublime (but not worth the premium now).

The Triton is a more traditional dive watch. It also seems more balanced overall (think of Sumo case size / 20mm bracelet). The Sumo is no slouch but feel Triton wins in build quality (sapphire) and fit/finish. Definitely prefer the Triton bracelet though both have the same clasp with diver extension, just different branding.

All things being equal, I would give the nod to the Triton but when you get to pricing, the Triton clearly pulls ahead. A new Sumo currently commands around $450 while the Triton is easily sourced around $400. And if you are patient, you can find the Triton for under $350, a definite KO. And then, I got lucky and stumbled onto two blue moon deals, the black and gold Tritons each were under $250 (combination CW and ebay discounts), incredible values.

One other consideration, if you are wanting a blue dial, Triton hands down over the Sumo. Not even close.

The biggest complaint I have with the Triton is the stamped metal clasp. It is good quality with the diver extension and is sufficiently heavy gauge sheet metal but I am strictly a "desk diver" so the diver's extension is of no value. I would much prefer that it had a solid steel machined clasp/hinge. Also, would have preferred a bracelet taper to 18mm, just nicer looking IMO but the 22 to 20mm taper was probably selected to offset the weight of the watch head.

One final thought, I have seen some posters asking whether to spend the extra $$ for the Triton or get a Mako USA. Frankly, the Mako USA has never been a serious consideration for me. Yes, the sapphire crystal would have been nice and the solid end links on the bracelet are a step up but the lack thereof never prevented me from buying the standard Mako or Ray. The real issue is that even with these upgrades, the Mako USA is and will always be an entry level diver. Furthermore, for the same monies spent for the Mako USA, I would get a Turtle or Samurai, and definitely a Monster (before the prices skyrocketed) or for that matter, an SKX on an upgraded bracelet. In other words, if budget is a consideration, get a standard Mako or Ray. If you want something nicer, don't go half way by getting a jazzed up entry diver, step up to the definitely superior Triton. It is worth it.

To wrap this up, I will repeat again, Orient hit it out of the park with the Triton. Is it a perfect watch? No. But, I do not know of any other diver currently at this price point that is better and to get something better, be prepared to spend a lot more.

And TRITON TRINITY &#8230;


----------



## clusca (Aug 9, 2017)

MacInFL, thanks for your input on all Triton family and comparison to other low and mid price dive watches (especially to Sumo). Now, when I temporarily gave up with Triton till it gets back to CW, and acquiring couple of "plastic" watches (Casio Frogman amongst others, so I still got stick to dive watches ;-) ), you reminded me of how much I need to have one more Triton... or two ;-)

On the other hand your photo of all three made me sure that two tone one is the most beautiful of the trinity 

I also think that Triton is an excellent watch, worth much more considering what it offers quality-wise. The only complaint in my case is the crown/thread and the way it works. It is not functioning perfect, feels as if there was one or two pitches* of the thread lacking. And as far as I know, i am not the only one with this problem.


* - I assume that is the name of the thing I am thinking of


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> DHL delivered the new black dial Triton (RA-EL0001B) a little over a week ago. Thought I would offer up some thoughts on this newest addition and the Triton watches in general.
> 
> Put the watch thru usual preliminary functionality / accuracy tests before completely removing all the protective film/tape. Everything was in order; watch is beautiful and works fine. Just like the gold and blue Triton's, excellent build and fit/finish. No niggling alignment issues. No runaway movements, it is just an outstanding quality watch.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. Well thought out and well written. 
Thanks for the great information.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Creation Watches has the gold Triton RA-EL0003B back in stock for $336. Free shipping via DHL Express.

Orient Sports Automatic Diver's 200M Power Reserve Japan Made RA-EL0003B00B Men's Watch


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice write up Mac. I'm still loving my blue Triton. I often swap it with my OS Classic in the same day, but come back to the Triton for its rugged nature for outdoor activities and at night for the excellent lume. The OS Classic tends to be my dress up watch, even though I don't do much of that these days! So I tend to wear it when I'm going out.. a Sunday watch, as it were. But the Triton functions perfectly well there too!

I love the elegance of the OS Classic, but love the Triton for its everyday-nessl

Edit: I meant to compliment you on having your watches sync'ed too! (or very nearly so).

Edit 2: I looked at both the Samurai and the Sumo and saw Hardlex crystals on both. Much prefer a sapphire crystal for a desk diver. And I couldn't tell if they were hacking or not either.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Flipped mine...could not stand the crown and the randomness of how many times it took to engage before seating!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Man I'm tempted to pick up a gold version but I can't pull the trigger considering a Tisell sub is $100 less with a 9015


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Flipped mine...could not stand the crown and the randomness of how many times it took to engage before seating!


It has a strong spring. Push it in and turn it CCW until it clicks, then turn CW to secure.


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

blue...or black...or blue...or both? lol


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I just join the "Triton" club ...

















































It's a really nice tool watch, I must say. :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wear this for the past 3 days ...
























Lume is nuclear...








I found out while taking this shot yesterday, two dents/scratches on the bezel insert, after less than a total of 3 days of wearing it since new. :'(
















Nice side profile. :-!


----------



## apudabam (Aug 18, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wear this for the past 3 days ...
> 
> View attachment 13489991
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of changing my bezel insert...any ideas on what may work?


----------



## apudabam (Aug 18, 2013)

Doh! Double Post


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

apudabam said:


> I'm thinking of changing my bezel insert...any ideas on what may work?


No idea yet. But I will share it here if there is anything comes up.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No idea yet. But I will share it here if there is anything comes up.


Welcome to the club! I still have blue and black dials, and wear both a lot.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Welcome to the club! I still have blue and black dials, and wear both a lot.


Thanks


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Some pics taken ...


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

i got the black one - but had problems with the crown. brought it to the official service center under warranty and they said i have to pay to have the crown and stem replaced! 4 weeks lead time for the parts to be flown in from Japan (i'm in the Philippines). otherwise it's been a great watch. also, i got a sumo while the triton was/is being repaired (and it's still out) so i haven't been able to do a head to head comparison.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

That's not much of a commendation on the warranty if you have to pay to have something repaired under warranty. Hmm.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rushman said:


> i got the black one - but had problems with the crown. brought it to the official service center under warranty and they said i have to pay to have the crown and stem replaced! 4 weeks lead time for the parts to be flown in from Japan (i'm in the Philippines). otherwise it's been a great watch. also, i got a sumo while the triton was/is being repaired (and it's still out) so i haven't been able to do a head to head comparison.


That does not sound right. Was the watch brought from an official dealer?


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

knightRider said:


> That does not sound right. Was the watch brought from an official dealer?


Sorry for the late reply yes it was purchased from an AD. I just found out it takes 3-6 months to order parts from the Orient factory. Anyway I'll probably drop by the authorized service center sometime before the end of the year...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Haven't been active on any of the forums much since last summer but wanted to provide an update on my experience with the Orient Triton. Acquired the "Gold" model about a year ago and shortly thereafter purchased the blue and black dials, "The Trinity".

Regret to read about some of the issues other members have experienced. The "Trinity" is performing flawlessly although I did have a crown issue with the blue model when first received but Orient USA replaced immediately at no cost. Since then, no issues whatsoever. In fact, each will maintain within 3 seconds per day and can actually maintain near perfect by simply leaving the case position either on the back or crown up (each one is slightly different) to compensate for any variation within the day. Very solid movement would be an understatement.

I am so pleased with the watch(es) that I am thinking they were the best purchases of 2018. I am still of the opinion that there is nothing under $400 that is competitive. I would like to restate an early observation, whenever the Tritons come up in rotation, they just seem to stay on the wrist for days. Also, when putting it on the wrist, I am immediately aware that the Triton is special...several notches above normal diver (SKX, Turtle, Samurai, NY0040, etc.). Only diver I consider in same league is Seiko Sumo.

Still &#8230;*"Highly Recommended"*


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Haven't been active on any of the forums much since last summer but wanted to provide an update on my experience with the Orient Triton. Acquired the "Gold" model about a year ago and shortly thereafter purchased the blue and black dials, "The Trinity".
> 
> Regret to read about some of the issues other members have experienced. The "Trinity" is performing flawlessly although I did have a crown issue with the blue model when first received but Orient USA replaced immediately at no cost. Since then, no issues whatsoever. In fact, each will maintain within 3 seconds per day and can actually maintain near perfect by simply leaving the case position either on the back or crown up (each one is slightly different) to compensate for any variation within the day. Very solid movement would be an understatement.
> 
> ...


Hey MacInFL,

Thanks for that status update. The Triton has and still is on my "next watch to buy" list. Found one in blue that keeps ringing the buy me bell. I wear my Mako XL's on rotation like your Tritons. Put it on....wear it for weeks. Smile at the wrist.

Sooooo....it just might turn into my first 2019 purchase.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm almost daily rotating between my Blue Triton and my Orient Star Classic. They both seem to be in a loop where they gain/lose just about the right amount of time between wearing and resting 9 up to stay very close to reference.


----------



## mxnamvar (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi - How would you compare the blue dial to the black? The blue looks radiant to me while the black looks matte in pictures I've seen. I'm more prone to go w/ the black model - just wondering if it is radiant at all (would be great).

Thanks



MacInFL said:


> Haven't been active on any of the forums much since last summer but wanted to provide an update on my experience with the Orient Triton. Acquired the "Gold" model about a year ago and shortly thereafter purchased the blue and black dials, "The Trinity".
> 
> Regret to read about some of the issues other members have experienced. The "Trinity" is performing flawlessly although I did have a crown issue with the blue model when first received but Orient USA replaced immediately at no cost. Since then, no issues whatsoever. In fact, each will maintain within 3 seconds per day and can actually maintain near perfect by simply leaving the case position either on the back or crown up (each one is slightly different) to compensate for any variation within the day. Very solid movement would be an understatement.
> 
> ...


----------



## arko3 (Sep 4, 2018)

It has aluminium bezel insert
Is it possible to replace with ceramic? Maybe there is an options to replace entire bezel from other Seiko or Orient or other? What is the bezel inner diameter?
(Bezel insert inner dia is 31.5 and outer 39mm as i understand.)
Any ideas?


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

arko3 said:


> It has aluminium bezel insert
> Is it possible to replace with ceramic? Maybe there is an options to replace entire bezel from other Seiko or Orient or other? What is the bezel inner diameter?
> (Bezel insert inner dia is 31.5 and outer 39mm as i understand.)
> Any ideas?


Not really atm since at 43.4mm in diameter it's a fairly unique dimension.


----------



## arko3 (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't think that bezel size is directly related to case outer size.
It's understandable that bezel insert has unique size, but entire bezel maybe is of some standart size
Maybe someone removed the bezel and measured it inner size, or case glass seat outer size?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

when will they release it in white to match the OS300??


----------



## Fliperotchy (Sep 6, 2018)

Would anyone be interested in a quick (<5 min.) update video about the Triton?

I've had mine since September 2018 and have worn it a ton. I have a lot to say about it, and after heavy use it definitely has some quirks that I don't think I was prepared for when purchasing. I kind of want to put my thoughts into a video and see what people think.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ sure, why not. I've wanted one but not at the $400+ price range they were in when I last checked


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Fliperotchy said:


> Would anyone be interested in a quick (<5 min.) update video about the Triton?
> 
> I've had mine since September 2018 and have worn it a ton. I have a lot to say about it, and after heavy use it definitely has some quirks that I don't think I was prepared for when purchasing. I kind of want to put my thoughts into a video and see what people think.


let's have it, it's years-in stuff I'm interested in


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Fliperotchy said:


> Would anyone be interested in a quick (<5 min.) update video about the Triton?
> 
> I've had mine since September 2018 and have worn it a ton. I have a lot to say about it, and after heavy use it definitely has some quirks that I don't think I was prepared for when purchasing. I kind of want to put my thoughts into a video and see what people think.


Why not? Always a good idea to do these.

I've had mine for about a year. It's my last diver (not really into divers anymore), but I won't sell it. Great for sporty things involving sweat and water.

Saw Strapcode released an Angus Jubilee for it, and now a couple of oyster style with polished center links and brushed side links. The former seems kind of cool, but man, come on Strapcode, the Triton needs the Hexad!!!!


----------



## Termen (Jan 9, 2015)

arko3 said:


> It has aluminium bezel insert
> Is it possible to replace with ceramic? Maybe there is an options to replace entire bezel from other Seiko or Orient or other? What is the bezel inner diameter?
> (Bezel insert inner dia is 31.5 and outer 39mm as i understand.)
> Any ideas?


I replaced mine with Seiko Sumo ceramic insert from DLW Watches. Inner diameter matches, outer diameter: I had to sand it down to 39,1mm. Like it. (Tuna style hands from Monsterwatches + Strapcode bracelet)


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Very Sharp!!! I love Orients. I have mostly gen1 Makos & Rays, but the Triton is stunning!


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Termen said:


> I replaced mine with Seiko Sumo ceramic insert from DLW Watches. Inner diameter matches, outer diameter: I had to sand it down to 39,1mm. Like it. (Tuna style hands from Monsterwatches + Strapcode bracelet)
> View attachment 14377223


More info about sanding the sumo insert to fit the triton bezel please.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Just ordered a blue Triton. Looks great on paper, hope it meets expectations. Was thinking about a sbdc061 but I’m tired of Seiko’s QC issues and it’s about double the price.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Just make a white dial version already!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GetMM&G (Aug 18, 2019)

basso4735 said:


> Just ordered a blue Triton. Looks great on paper, hope it meets expectations. Was thinking about a sbdc061 but I'm tired of Seiko's QC issues and it's about double the price.


Curious to hear your feedback, can't wait to get the blue model as well!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

I just received my Triton. This is a very impressive watch for $379 new.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Termen (Jan 9, 2015)

mauserfan said:


> More info about sanding the sumo insert to fit the triton bezel please.


I made a wooden drum tapered at one end (with a diameter slightly smaller than inner diameter of the insert: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AkSbJPkOuF7soVNE9dEa1lPbE3Bs?e=EVv1oR) and applied evenly about 15 layers of electrical tape on it. Then I pushed the insert onto the drum untill it was stuck reasonably firm. Fixed the drum in the drill and sanded down rotating insert by about 0,8mm with a diamond file pressed gently to the edge checking the diameter now and then with a digital caliper. It took about 30-40 minutes as I was trying to be very careful not to break the ceramic insert (even it seemed to be quite thick and solid).


----------



## pedelt (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks @Termen !
did exactly that and it turned out great. i used step drill bit to hold it.


----------



## Termen (Jan 9, 2015)

pedelt said:


> Thanks @Termen !
> did exactly that and it turned out great. i used step drill bit to hold it.
> 
> Looks great! Few more such mods and maybe Yobokies, DLWwatches, Namokimods, etc. will include Triton into their "modded" parts list


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the update for fitting a Sumo insert. I'm thinking a DLW lumed ceramic insert for a killer 'full lume' look.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Pugzilla (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm very interested in the Triton. Seems like the blue is the preferred option.

How is it holding up for people a year later?


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

The Triton is definitely a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

pedelt said:


> Thanks @Termen !
> did exactly that and it turned out great. i used step drill bit to hold it.
> 
> View attachment 14444719


 That sure is some thickly applied lume - gotta love that!


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Triton Sunday









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

Pugzilla said:


> Hi, I'm very interested in the Triton. Seems like the blue is the preferred option.
> 
> How is it holding up for people a year later?


While I still enjoy my blue Triton, I find that it is not nearly as accurate as my Orient Star. They both started out very similar in accuracy when I first got them, but over time, the Triton has developed larger swings from nominal. Otherwise, it remains my fav.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

speedlever said:


> While I still enjoy my blue Triton, I find that it is not nearly as accurate as my Orient Star. They both started out very similar in accuracy when I first got them, but over time, the Triton has developed larger swings from nominal. Otherwise, it remains my fav.


Mine is still pretty new but it is about +5 day when I wear it for multiple days in a row.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey Bolts, 

Looks like your Triton needs a good winding (PR is LOW).


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Hey Bolts,
> 
> Looks like your Triton needs a good winding (PR is LOW).


Yeah, I had just picked it up. Wound it up right after that pic.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Termen (Jan 9, 2015)

Good thing about Orient Triton is that it gets full winding just after a few hours on the wrist!


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Triton would look big on a 6.5 in wrist? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I currently own a sumo. Does anyone out there own both and could provide their thoughts in regards to overall comfort, fit and finish, etc? Maybe some side by side photos? Thanks! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elver (Sep 6, 2019)

ebikebert said:


> Does anyone know if the Triton would look big on a 6.5 in wrist? Many thanks in advance.


It would look big, for a 6,5 its kinda pushing it even though it wears smaller than you would think.


----------



## Elver (Sep 6, 2019)

ebikebert said:


> Does anyone know if the Triton would look big on a 6.5 in wrist? Many thanks in advance.


Yes it would look big, even though it wears smaller than you would think, 6,5 is pushing it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My 6.25" wrist ...

























Below shot taken off from the mirror reflection inside the lift.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

I think it fits fine on a 6.5

But more importantly...WHEN WILL THEY RELEASE IT IN WHITE?? The world needs more white dial divers


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Love the Triton


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Triton is next on my 'grail' Orient list.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Lume shot


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

And what bracelet is on your Triton, MauserFan?


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

It's a strapcode angus jubilee


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

mauserfan said:


> It's a strapcode angus jubilee


And it looks way Mo' Bettah! with that bracelet than the original. I'd bet dollars to donuts a Beads of Rice would rock on that watch, too.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

Here a little size comparison.
The triton is not small, and not big.
It doesn't feel very different than a skx to me, even if it is a bit bigger.
With a rubber, the watch is around 120g.
Very nice to wear.
The "strange feeling" in the crown remembers me of the one in a Vostok.
I don't think it's a big deal. I guess it is even safer like this.
Good watch !


----------



## apudabam (Aug 18, 2013)

mauserfan said:


> Love the Triton


Wow great bezel! Where did you get it?


----------

